# Elezioni amministrative 2021: Milano, Roma, Napoli e altre città



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

*Domenica 3 e lunedì 4 ottobre 2021 *si terranno in 1162 comuni le *elezioni amministrative*. Eventuali *ballottaggi il 17 e 18 ottobre*. Occhi puntati su *Milano, Roma e Napoli*.

A *Milano*, i candidati principali e favoriti al ballottaggio sono il sindaco uscente *Giuseppe Sala (CSX)* e *Luca Bernardo (CDX)*. Candidati, nel capoluogo lombardo, anche il *M5S* con Layla Pavone, che però ha pochissime se non nulle possibilità di andare al ballottaggio, così come il neonato partito *Italexit di Gianluigi Paragone*, che spera in un inaspettato record di voti sfruttando l'onda anti-Greenpass.

A *Roma*, i candidati principali sono il sindaco uscente *Virginia Raggi (M5S)*, la quale a differenza della schiacciante vittoria nel 2016, stavolta rischia di non accedere nemmeno al ballottaggio dove ci andrebbero i candidati *Enrico Michetti (CDX)* e l'ex ministro dell'economia nel governo Conte-bis *Roberto Gualtieri (CSX)*. Candidato anche il leader di Azione Carlo Calenda.

A *Napoli*, si chiude l'era De Magistris, che ha supportato la candidatura di Alessandra Clemente (supportata da tre liste tra cui Potere al Popolo) che, però, ha pochissime possibilità di andare al ballottaggio a differenza del favorito, cioè l'ex ministro dell'Università e della Ricerca, *Gaetano Manfredi (Leu-Pd-M5s) *che nei sondaggi è nettamente sopra al *candidato del CDX il pm Catello Maresca*. Candidato anche l'ex sindaco della città partenopea ed ex presidente della Regione Campania, Antonio Bassolino (varie liste di sinistra come Azione e Partito Gay).

Si voterà anche in altre importanti città come *Torino*, *Trieste *e *Bologna*.

In questo topic, ovviamente, si commentano anche le amministrative riguardanti le città italiane che non sono qui elencate.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

*In Calabria, invece, si vota per il presidente di Regione. De Magistris tra i candidati.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2021)

Mancano pochi giorni. Previsioni? Pareri?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mancano pochi giorni. Previsioni? Pareri?



Credo non ci sia "suspence" come in altre elezioni, è già tutto ben definito, il centrodestra perderà tutte le sfide importanti.
Il centrodestra poteva vincere in carrozza dappertutto ma ha fatto kamikaze presentando candidati impresentabili sia a Milano sia a Roma, lasciando libero campo agli altri (impresentabili per altri motivi ovviamente... Salah, Raggi, Gualtieri... lol..)
Ai ballottaggi ci sarà ovviamente la solita alleanza pastrocchia M5S-PD.


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mancano pochi giorni. Previsioni? Pareri?


mi aspetto che il centro-destra rivinca nettamente in Calabria, del resto voto anticipato dopo un successo così netto e il pessimo comportamento del governo Conte bis nei confronti della regione prima ancora dell'ingresso di FI e Lega.

per quanto riguarda le città buone possibilità a Roma, soprattutto in caso di ballottaggio con Raggi.
il sindaco ha detto l'altro giorno a la7 che secondo gli ultimi sondaggi avrebbe superato il candidato pd come seconda forza.
al ballottaggio Raggi non prenderebbe mai i voti dei renziani e dei seguaci di Calenda, poi c'è tuttora una parte di elettori pd che non digerisce i grillini.
infine, non da ultimo per importanza, Raggi va per il terzo tentativo di rappresentanza elettiva quando la regola era massimo due e gli attivisti della prima ora non hanno dimenticato uno dei punti di partenza che si opponeva alla politica di professione.

a Napoli il pd per due mandati non ha toccato palla e per tornare è stato disposto ad accordarsi con M5S, oltre a dover andare a bussare allo sceriffo governatore.
tutto apparecchiato per una vittoria giallofasciofucsia, forse persino al primo turno

a Milano situazione contraria rispetto alla capitale, qui avanti il centro-sinistra ma non sufficiente ad evitare il ballottaggio a quanto dicono.
nel caso bisogna vedere se Paragone andrà con il centro-destra, essendo ex leghista

a Torino avanti il centro-destra, ma ballottaggio essendo molto vicini.
qui potrebbe vincere chiunque penso


----------



## mandraghe (1 Ottobre 2021)

Fossi cittadino della capitale non avrei dubbi:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Si chiama Sergio Iacomoni detto "Nerone". Candidato per la lista Movimento Storico Romano Lista Nerone, che giustamente, da Imperatore qual è, si presenta in tv agghindato in modo acconcio al titolo di cui è portatore.

Altri candidati della lista:





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



















Abbiamo Serafino detto "Serafino", Nerone e il Conte Tacchia. Apposto.

Mancano solo Nando Moriconi e Cicalone...

La roba più trash è che questi sembrano pagliacci. Ma i candidati "seri" in robe squallide li superano di molto. Basti ricordare che tra i politici "seri" abbiamo chi nasconde decine di migliaia di euro nella cuccia del cane, chi organizza orge gay a base di droga, che si sfondava di droga mentre andava a trans, la mitica pompetta, e così via.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fossi cittadino della capitale non avrei dubbi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Roma tra i candidati è veramente un circo. Prevedo per loro altri 5 anni di inferno, chiunque vinca. Poverini.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo non ci sia "suspence" come in altre elezioni, è già tutto ben definito, il centrodestra perderà tutte le sfide importanti.
> Il centrodestra poteva vincere in carrozza dappertutto ma ha fatto kamikaze presentando candidati impresentabili sia a Milano sia a Roma, lasciando libero campo agli altri (impresentabili per altri motivi ovviamente... Salah, Raggi, Gualtieri... lol..)
> Ai ballottaggi ci sarà ovviamente la solita alleanza pastrocchia M5S-PD.


Il candidato CDX è più piddino di Sala. Pro-vaccinazioni dai 12 anni in su e pro-Green Pass e pro-sanzioni a chi non si vaccina.  Sala le può solo perdere queste elezioni. Non tifo nessuno dei due in quel caso, io tifo per le alternative vere, me ne sbatto dei colori politici. 

Mi auguro almeno in un "bottino" di Paragone, almeno sarebbe un segnale di protesta.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

*Per gli ultimi sondaggi di Milano, Sala (PD) rischia di vincere già al primo turno e, di conseguenza, confermarsi primo cittadino del capoluogo lombardo. Per Winpoll, 55% di Sala contro il 35% di Bernardo (cdx). Se si va al ballottaggio, in ogni caso, sarà vittoria netta di Sala con il **63,7% contro il 36,3% del pediatra.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per gli ultimi sondaggi di Milano, Sala (PD) rischia di vincere già al primo turno e, di conseguenza, confermarsi primo cittadino del capoluogo lombardo. Per Winpoll, 55% di Sala contro il 35% di Bernardo (cdx). Se si va al ballottaggio, in ogni caso, sarà vittoria netta di Sala con il **63,7% contro il 36,3% del pediatra.*


Il CDX conferma di fare non opposizione. Debacle meritata e lo dico io, che non sopporto per nulla Sala ed i suoi accattoni dello spettacolo che gli vanno appresso.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Ottobre 2021)

ci siamo anche noi di 3V, anche se dubito in un grosso riscontro, visto il livello di consapevolezza della massa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fossi cittadino della capitale non avrei dubbi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non sono romano,altrimenti il mio voto sarebbe andato di diritto a Serafino mauro (detto Serafino)


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Capita a proposito questo thread.

Giusto 5 minuti fa ho ricevuto la chiamata al cellulare dal mio dentista. Non lo sentivo da qualche anno.

Oltre ad avere a cuore la salute delle arcate dentarie dei suoi pazienti, ne cura pure il progresso civile, essendo un candidato politico. Ovviamente del CSX.

Cioè, nemmeno la minima ipocrisia, si va dritti al sodo, chiesta esplicitamente la preferenza, anche invitando a far votare per lui i membri di famiglia. Allegato messaggio uottzapp sul come esprimere la preferenza in cabina elettorale.

Questo è il progresso, voto telecomandato da cellulare. Che roba, questa sì che è tecnologia, altro che i voti postali.

Dopo la richiesta, chiedo di vedersi a breve per un controllo ad una otturazione. "Ah, sì, poi vediamo. Mi raccomando il supporto per le elezioni".

Siamo strafiniti, distrutti nell'animo proprio.

Siamo un paese già morto e ancora non lo sappiamo.


----------



## Devil man (1 Ottobre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ci siamo anche noi di 3V, anche se dubito in un grosso riscontro, visto il livello di consapevolezza della massa.


sono Toscano avete il mio appoggio quando ci sarà da votare in Toscana


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capita a proposito questo thread.
> 
> Giusto 5 minuti fa ho ricevuto la chiamata al cellulare dal mio dentista. Non lo sentivo da qualche anno.
> 
> ...


Questa gente che non si fa sentire per anni e poi, al momento giusto (per loro), si fanno risentire sono il peggio del peggio. Ovviamente, anche a me è successo ed ovviamente non li voterò. Nel mio comune campano posso dirvi che ci sono due candidati del PD, con Forza Italia che si è distrutta e ridotta ad una lista civica a sostegno di uno dei candidati del csx (come è anche successo a livello regionale solo che lì c'era Forza Italia la cui lista era però svuotata dei consiglieri di punta che sono andati con De Luca contribuendo al suo boom nelle elezioni dello scorso anno). Poi c'è un candidato con qualche lista civica, che va contro questi due e questa lista però va fortissima sul territorio. Ovviamente voterò per quest'ultimo, giusto per andare contro al PD che a livello locale e regionale ha fatto solo il cattivo tempo con clientelismi e porcate varie.


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il candidato CDX è più piddino di Sala. Pro-vaccinazioni dai 12 anni in su e pro-Green Pass e pro-sanzioni a chi non si vaccina.  Sala le può solo perdere queste elezioni. Non tifo nessuno dei due in quel caso, io tifo per le alternative vere, me ne sbatto dei colori politici.
> 
> Mi auguro almeno in un "bottino" di Paragone, almeno sarebbe un segnale di protesta.


Sala ha rifiutato la tessera del PD ed è l'omuncolo scelto da Letizia Moratti per far costruire cattedrali nel deserto da parte di pseudo imprenditori calabresi.


Piuttosto è venuta fuori un'intervista di Ignazio Marino che ha dimostrato che la fronda contro di lui è stata fatta dall'attuale squadra di Gualtieri perché "Marino demonizzava troppo i Casamonica". Il chitarrista muto è notoriamente privo di carisma personale, se va al ballottaggio è grazie solo al clan zingarofascista.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il candidato CDX è più piddino di Sala. Pro-vaccinazioni dai 12 anni in su e pro-Green Pass e pro-sanzioni a chi non si vaccina.  Sala le può solo perdere queste elezioni. Non tifo nessuno dei due in quel caso, io tifo per le alternative vere, me ne sbatto dei colori politici.
> 
> Mi auguro almeno in un "bottino" di Paragone, almeno sarebbe un segnale di protesta.


Perdonami ma da uomo di Destra qui devo fermarti, perché sono di destra ma anche io concordo con le cose che hai elencato.
Essere pro vax non vuol dire essere piddini, e essere no vax o no green Pass non vuol dire essere di destra.
La Destra è ben altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il CDX conferma di fare non opposizione. Debacle meritata e lo dico io, che non sopporto per nulla Sala ed i suoi accattoni dello spettacolo che gli vanno appresso.


son tutti d'accordo, inutile sperare.
o vai la, li impicchi e bruci tutto o meglio pensare al milan.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma da uomo di Destra qui devo fermarti, perché sono di destra ma anche io concordo con le cose che hai elencato.
> Essere pro vax non vuol dire essere piddini, e essere no vax o no green Pass non vuol dire essere di destra.
> La Destra è ben altro.


Non sono affatto contro i pro-vax, sono per la libera scelta, ma permettimi di dubitare contro chi vuole vaccinare i bambini con il vaccino anti-covid, al quale molti medici tra cui Francesco Vaia dello Spallanzani sono contrari.

Sul fatto di essere di destra o meno, io quando parlo di "destra" non parlo di te che hai i tuoi ideali e le tue posizioni legittime, ma mi riferisco a Salvini e Meloni che, almeno a parole, vanno contro il green pass e poi chi fanno candidare? Uno che quando parla sembra di sentire un clone di Speranza e Lamorgese. Michetti, almeno, è coerente con quanto afferma la Meloni. 

E tra l'altro, sondaggi di giugno davano Sala in svantaggio contro questo qui che, a quanto pare, si è scavato la fossa da solo con le dichiarazioni pro-green pass e pro-vaccini ai bambini.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sono Toscano avete il mio appoggio quando ci sarà da votare in Toscana


siamo a sesto fiorentino per le amministrative, e siena per le supplettive.


----------



## Daniele87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *mi aspetto che il centro-destra rivinca nettamente in Calabria*, del resto voto anticipato dopo un successo così netto e il pessimo comportamento del governo Conte bis nei confronti della regione prima ancora dell'ingresso di FI e Lega.
> 
> per quanto riguarda le città buone possibilità a Roma, soprattutto in caso di ballottaggio con Raggi.
> il sindaco ha detto l'altro giorno a la7 che secondo gli ultimi sondaggi avrebbe superato il candidato pd come seconda forza.
> ...


Sai che novità.... son calabrese di origine anche se non vivo più lì da molti anni... Ormai la Calabria è una succursale della Lega o della desta più estrema e lo dico con profonda amarezza.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Sai che novità.... son calabrese di origine anche se non vivo più lì da molti anni... Ormai la Calabria è una succursale della Lega o della desta più estrema e lo dico con profonda amarezza.


Affibbiare alla Calabria un problema esclusivamente partitico è riduttivo. Sono quelle zone dove i partiti sono solo dei prestanomi e dietro chissà che marcio c'è e tu lo saprai meglio di me. Non pensare che se vince la sinistra si risolve tutto, anzi significherà che qualcuno ha spostato i voti. Come qui in Campania, fino a qualche anno fa a rappresentare il marciume clientelare era Forza Italia ed infatti vincevano loro, ora invece il più votato è il PD.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2021)

-1.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Andato a votare, affinchè il PD venga fatto fuori dall'amministrazione del mio comune.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Ottobre 2021)

L'attacco alla destra condotto ad urne aperte dalla cricca giornalistica dovrebbe far riflettere seriamente sul concetto di pericolo per la democrazia e di chi realmente attenta alla libertà del cittadino


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'attacco alla destra condotto ad urne aperte dalla pattumiera giornalistica dovrebbe far riflettere seriamente sul concetto di pericolo per la democrazia e di chi realmente attenta alla libertà del cittadino


Veramente. Fanpage e Formigli patetici e, guardacaso, pochi giorni prima delle elezioni hanno preso di mira quello di Fratelli d'Italia. Comunque la gente dà poca retta a queste scemenze. Se la destra perderà le città principali (a Roma forse Michetti può avere qualche possibilità ma deve vincere al primo turno o magari prendere la Raggi al ballottaggio), è perchè i candidati fanno pena. Milano in primis, ci saranno tanti genitori di ragazzi che vanno alle scuole medie che, con il naso turato, voteranno Salah giusto per non vedere la proprio città in mano ad un pazzo che vuole vaccinare i 12enni. Ricordiamo che Sala nei sondaggi era sfavorito, poi sto San Bernardo si è messo a delirare e lo ha fatto rinascere ed ora il fan di Ghali rischia di vincere al primo turno. Incredibile. Poi oh, magari i sondaggi sbagliano e assistiamo ad un colpo di scena. 

In ogni caso, buon voto e, soprattutto, votate secondo coscienza  .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2021)

*Affluenza ore 12:00 al 13,7%.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza ore 12:00 al 13,7%.*


Dati di Repubblica.

*Tutte le altre testate parlano di 12,8%. Calabria al 7%.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2021)

*Affluenza delle 19:00 al 34%, meno del 2016 dove era oltre il 48% (anche se in quel caso ci fu solo un giorno per votare).*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Affluenza alle 23 del 41,65% (-19,8% rispetto al 2016). Calabria al 30,87%.*​


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Tra poco primi exit poll.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2021)

tra poco vediamo se Letta nipote avrà uno stipendio o dovrà vivere di risparmi e finanziamenti occulti alla sua fondazione
ha detto di tutto in campagna elettorale


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Exit Poll Rai: a Milano Sala (CSX) potrebbe già vincere al primo turno essendo tra il 54% e il 58%. Secondo Bernardo (CDX), fermo tra il 32 ed il 36%. Gianluigi Paragone (Italexit) e Layla Pavone (M5S) si giocano il terzo posto tra il 2 ed il 4%. 

A Roma primo Michetti (CDX) tra il 27& ed il 31%, poco sotto Gualtieri (CDX) tra il 26,5 ed il 30,5%. Terzi Calenda (Azione) e la sindaca uscente Raggi (M5S) tra il 16,5% ed il 20,5%.*


----------



## Davide L (4 Ottobre 2021)

A Milano vince Sala al primo turno, a Roma si va al ballottaggio.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Exit poll a Napoli. Possibile vittoria già al primo turno per Gaetano Manfredi (CSX+M5S) tra il 57 ed il 61%. Lontano il secondo più votato, ossia Catello Maresca (CDX) tra il 19 ed il 23%. Bassolino (liste civiche) tra il 9 ed il 13% e Alessandra Clemente (Lista De Magistris + Potere al Popolo) tra il 5,5 ed il 7,5%*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Exit Poll Rai: a Milano Sala (CSX) potrebbe già vincere al primo turno essendo tra il 54% e il 58%. Secondo Bernardo (CDX), fermo tra il 32 ed il 36%. Gianluigi Paragone (Italexit) e Layla Pavone (M5S) si giocano il terzo posto tra il 2 ed il 4%.
> 
> A Roma primo Michetti (CDX) tra il 27& ed il 31%, poco sotto Gualtieri (CDX) tra il 26,5 ed il 30,5%. Terzi Calenda (Azione) e la sindaca uscente Raggi (M5S) tra il 16,5% ed il 20,5%.*


Colpaccio di Paragone, che rischia addirittura di finire sopra al M5S. Per il resto, risultato scontato di Sala dopo i deliri di San Bernardo che gli hanno praticamente fatto da endorsement.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*A Torino Stefano Lo Russo (CSX), in vantaggio per una percentuale di 44-48% su Paolo Damilano (CDX) a 36,5-40,5%. Male anche qui il M5S con Valentina Sganga, terza tra il 7 ed il 9% e sopra solo al candidato del PCI Angelo D'Orsi tra l'1,5 ed il 3,5%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*A Bologna, possibile vittoria al primo turno per Matteo Lepore (CSX+M5S) tra il 61 ed il 65%. Secondo Fabio Battistini tra il 26,5% ed il 30,5%.*


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Colpaccio di Paragone, che rischia addirittura di finire sopra al M5S. Per il resto, risultato scontato di Sala dopo i deliri di San Bernardo che gli hanno praticamente fatto da endorsement.


la denuncia degli attivisti M5S milanesi si sta palesando, hanno fatto votare Sala ai grillini volutamente boicottando la campagna elettorale infatti praticamente inesistente sui media il loro candidato
tutto per assicurarsi la vittoria al primo turno e non rischiare, come in altri comuni con alleanza


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*In Calabria, Roberto Occhiuto (CDX) tra il 46,5% ed il 50,5%. Amalia Cecilia Bruni (CSX) tra il 24-28%. De Magistris tra il 21%-25%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la denuncia degli attivisti M5S milanesi si sta palesando, hanno fatto votare Sala ai grillini volutamente boicottando la campagna elettorale infatti praticamente inesistente sui media il loro candidato
> tutto per assicurarsi la vittoria al primo turno e non rischiare, come in altri comuni con alleanza


Il M5S ormai è la stampella del PD. Paragone, forse, lo sarà del centrodestra.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2021)

ora Torino e Roma si fanno interessanti.
Gualtieri era il ministro dell'Economia del governo Conte bis, a Torino il candidato pd ha provato a far cadere più volte la giunta Appendino anche con denunce in tribunale
interessante chi appoggia il M5S senza un loro candidato, grande flop Raggi comunque visto che Appendino si è ritirata e ha fatto più bella figura


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora Torino e Roma si fanno interessanti.
> Gualtieri era il ministro dell'Economia del governo Conte bis, a Torino il candidato pd ha provato a far cadere più volte la giunta Appendino anche con denunce in tribunale
> interessante chi appoggia il M5S senza un loro candidato, grande flop Raggi comunque visto che Appendino si è ritirata e ha fatto più bella figura


A Roma Michetti ha poche chance. Già ci sono pochi voti di scarto e il M5S appoggerà il PD. In ogni caso, il prossimo sindaco loro sarà un altro disastro. Una preghiera per i romani.


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Roma Michetti ha poche chance. Già ci sono pochi voti di scarto e il M5S appoggerà il PD. In ogni caso, il prossimo sindaco loro sarà un altro disastro. Una preghiera per i romani.


bisogna vedere chi appoggia Calenda che comunque con un partito dal nulla ha preso parecchi voti.
candidarsi un anno prima di tutti e andare ogni giorno in tv da buon pariolino ha pagato


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere chi appoggia Calenda che comunque con un partito dal nulla ha preso parecchi voti.
> andare ogni giorno in tv da buon pariolino ha pagato


Calenda forse non appoggerà nessuno, ma il suo elettorato è per lo più a sinistra quindi...


----------



## Andris (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Calenda forse non appoggerà nessuno, ma il suo elettorato è per lo più a sinistra quindi...


mica tanto di sinistra...fluttuante, non conosco bene Michetti ma se fosse un moderato come a Torino potrebbe prendere i voti dei centristi pure


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque a Milano meno del 50% sono andati a votare. Uno dei record negativi di sempre della città. Insomma, tanta rassegnazione e poco voto di protesta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mica tanto di sinistra...fluttuante, non conosco bene Michetti ma se fosse un moderato come a Torino potrebbe prendere i voti dei centristi pure



Purtroppo ha ben poco margine.
La Raggi alla fine (volente o nolente,anche sottobanco) al ballottaggio farà confluire i voti dei suoi elettori al PD.
Idem per Calenda,darà l'endorsement per Gualtieri per non passare da "alleato della destra" , come si vociferava dopo la battuta di Giorgetti sul nuovo sindaco di Roma

Sarà un 3 vs 1 e i romani saranno fregati ancora una volta 
Insomma,peggio per loro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ha ben poco margine.
> La Raggi alla fine (volente o nolente,anche sottobanco) al ballottaggio farà confluire i voti dei suoi elettori al PD.
> Idem per Calenda,darà l'endorsement per Gualtieri per non passare da "alleato della destra" , come si vociferava dopo la battuta di Giorgetti sul nuovo sindaco di Roma
> 
> ...


Per il centrodestra, Meloni in particolare, è comunque un bene. Governare Roma, a meno che non sei appunto il PD (guardacaso non si è parlato quasi più della Raggi dopo che il M5S ha fatto alleanza con il csx), significherebbe avere i media contro h24. Il vero rimpianto è Milano, lì si poteva lavorare meglio. Bastava prendere un pupazzo muto per battere Sala.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezioni Torino: Lo Russo (CSX) tra 44,6-46% e Damilano (CDX) 36-40%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezione Bologna: Lepore (CSX) 58,2-62,2% e Battistini (CDX) 27,7-31,7%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezione Milano: Sala (CSX) a 56,2-60,2% e Luca Bernardo (CDX) 27,2-31,2%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezione Trieste: Dipiazza (CDX) a 42,4-46,4% e Russo (CSX) a 30,1-34,1%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezione Napoli: Manfredi (CSX+M5S) a 60,9-64,9%, Maresca (CDX) a 15,0-19,0% e Bassolino (liste civiche) a 8,4-12,4%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Calabria proiezione: Occhiuto (CDX) 56,0%-60,0%, Amalia Bruni (CSX) 24,6-28,6%, Luigi De Magistris (Dema) 11,7-15,7% e Oliverio (Lista civica) 0,7-2,7%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezione Napoli: Manfredi (CSX+M5S) a 60,9-64,9%, Maresca (CDX) a 15,0-19,0% e Bassolino (liste civiche) a 8,4-12,4%.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Calabria proiezione: Occhiuto (CDX) 56,0%-60,0%, Amalia Bruni (CSX) 24,6-28,6%, Luigi De Magistris (Dema) 11,7-15,7% e Oliverio (Lista civica) 0,7-2,7%.*


Floppone De Magistris a Napoli con la sua candidata e in Calabria. Ma come si fa ancora a votare Bassolino??? LOL


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezioni Roma colpo di scena per La7: Raggi pareggia con Michetti e potrebbe andare al ballottaggio contro Michetti. Michetti (CDX) 29,9% e Raggi (M5S) e Gualtieri (CSX) entrambi a 21,1-25,1%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Roma colpo di scena per La7: Raggi pareggia con Michetti e potrebbe andare al ballottaggio contro Michetti. Michetti (CDX) 29,9% e Raggi (M5S) e Gualtieri (CSX) entrambi a 21,1-25,1%.*


Penso che la Raggi abbia una percentuale di elettori silenziosi. Però, in questo caso, le chance per Michetti aumenterebbero.


----------



## Shmuk (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere chi appoggia Calenda che comunque con un partito dal nulla ha preso parecchi voti.
> candidarsi un anno prima di tutti e andare ogni giorno in tv da buon pariolino ha pagato



Bé insomma, era sicuro di vincere...


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Ottobre 2021)

io vedo solo schiavi votare per i loro oppressori. che pena questa umanità.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il M5S ormai è la stampella del PD*. Paragone, forse, lo sarà del centrodestra.


veramente è il contrario. Il pD ormai è diventato ridicolo per inseguire le pagliacciate a 5 stelle.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Ottobre 2021)

che Sala vincesse al primo turno era più scontato del ghiaccio al Polo Nord. Ora però avanti con sto stadio per diamine


----------



## Giofa (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> che Sala vincesse al primo turno era più scontato del ghiaccio al Polo Nord. Ora però avanti con sto stadio per diamine


Bravo, riportiamo la politica a quello che deve essere, cioè al servizio del Milan


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Ottobre 2021)

Che imbecilli i Milanesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che imbecilli i Milanesi.



Ormai è capitale europea del radical chic, e Sala in questo è il miglior candidato possibile.


----------



## mil77 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che imbecilli i Milanesi.


Premesso che non sono milanese, ma lavoro a Milano e non sono di sinistra, sinceramente tra i candidati che c'erano un milanese chi avrebbe dovuto votare?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che imbecilli i Milanesi.


C'era poco da votare purtroppo. Bisognava scegliere tra una macchietta pro-islam e immigrazione clandestina e un medico nazista che vuole vaccinare i 12enni. A voi la scelta. I dati sull'affluenza lì dicono tutto (segno di un mancato voto di protesta), mai così bassi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Letta vince a Siena, eletto deputato.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Letta: "Con mia vittoria, ha vinto anche l'Europa".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Con mia vittoria, ha vinto anche l'Europa".*


LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Guardate qui ahahhaahha:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezioni Rai di Roma: Michetti (CDX) a 30,6%, Gualtieri (CSX) a 26,9%, Calenda (Azione) e Raggi (M5S) a 19,6%.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Rai di Roma: Michetti (CDX) a 30,6%, Gualtieri (CSX) a 26,9%, Calenda (Azione) e Raggi (M5S) a 19,6%.*



Interessante la sfida tra Mr Salottino e Miss Cinghiale, sono praticamente alla pari.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezioni Rai di Milano: Sala (CSX) al 57,4%, Bernardo (CDX) al 32,1%, Pavone (M5S) e Paragone (Italexit) al 3%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Proiezioni Rai di Torino: Lo Russo (CSX) al 44,2%, Damilano (CDX) al 38,3%, Sganga (M5S + Europa Verde) al 8,7%, D'Orsi (PCI e Potere al Popolo) al 2,7%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Rai di Roma: Michetti (CDX) a 30,6%, Gualtieri (CSX) a 26,9%, Calenda (Azione) e Raggi (M5S) a 19,6%.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Rai di Milano: Sala (CSX) al 57,4%, Bernardo (CDX) al 32,1%, Pavone (M5S) e Paragone (Italexit) al 3%.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Rai di Torino: Lo Russo (CSX) al 44,2%, Damilano (CDX) al 38,3%, Sganga (M5S + Europa Verde) al 8,7%, D'Orsi (PCI e Potere al Popolo) al 2,7%.*


*Le seguenti proiezioni, eccetto Roma al 19%, hanno la copertura del campione tra il 27% ed il 28%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*A Bologna ha vinto Lepore (CSX) con il 60,1%. Vittoria al primo turno anche a Napoli, con Manfredi (CSX+M5S) con oltre il 60%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Occhiuto (CDX) in Calabria, accompagnato da Tajani, annuncia la vittoria come nuovo presidente della regione.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Con mia vittoria, ha vinto anche l'Europa".*


Qualcuno lo sopprima


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

*Conte (M5S): "Per noi è il tempo della semina. Continueremo a collaborare con le forze progressiste. Ballottaggi? Mai con la destra".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte (M5S): "Per noi è il tempo della semina. Continueremo a collaborare con le forze progressiste. Ballottaggi? Mai con la destra".*


Ahahahahahah. Ridicolo!


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Era meglio se non entravo in questo thread, mi riporta alla triste realtà.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Per farvi due risate guardatevi il sito del Fatto. Hanno messo TUTTI i dati delle proiezioni nella homepage, ma Roma è ancora a 0% su tutti i candidati ahahahahah. Che dolore per loro scrivere la debacle della sindacA dalle orecchie grandi.


----------



## Rudi84 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per farvi due risate guardatevi il sito del Fatto. Hanno messo TUTTI i dati delle proiezioni nella homepage, ma Roma è ancora a 0% su tutti i candidati ahahahahah. Che dolore per loro scrivere la debacle della sindacA dalle orecchie grandi.


Si e domani pensate che l'idiota di travaglio scriverà qualcosa sulla sparizione (finalmente) dei suoi adorati 5 stalle o che la destra non ha vinto in nessuna delle 5 grandi città?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per farvi due risate guardatevi il sito del Fatto. Hanno messo TUTTI i dati delle proiezioni nella homepage, ma Roma è ancora a 0% su tutti i candidati ahahahahah. Che dolore per loro scrivere la debacle della sindacA dalle orecchie grandi.


Per la cronaca, ora hanno aggiornato  .


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per farvi due risate guardatevi il sito del Fatto. Hanno messo TUTTI i dati delle proiezioni nella homepage, ma Roma è ancora a 0% su tutti i candidati ahahahahah. Che dolore per loro scrivere la debacle della sindacA dalle orecchie grandi.



Da festeggiare alzandola per le orecchie come la CL.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta vince a Siena, eletto deputato.*


E niente, è proprio scemo


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Letta vince a Siena, eletto deputato.*



Vabbè, a Siena vince il PD d'ufficio, pure i cavalli del palio vengono abbattuti se non hanno la tessera.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte (M5S): "Per noi è il tempo della semina. Continueremo a collaborare con le forze progressiste. Ballottaggi? Mai con la destra".*


Occhio mr. Decreto che se c i bandiera un'altra volta il vento ti porta via. Questo scemo fa sembrare colti e intelligenti pure Renzi e Salvini


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2021)

Andata bene a Salveene a quanto vedo..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

A Milano, ho sentito che c'è stata una grande astensione nelle periferie. Ovvio che poi vince la sinistra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque a Milano meno del 50% sono andati a votare. Uno dei record negativi di sempre della città. Insomma, tanta rassegnazione e poco voto di protesta.


E' stata tolta pure la possibilità del voto di protesta. Voglio dire, dopo l'esperienza m5s anche votare "contro" è veramente una roba impossibile. Il m5s ha veramente annientato ogni residua speranza politica in Italia. Si andrà ormai verso il 50% di affluenza fisso. Ricordo quando una volta facevano i titoloni sulla bassa affluenza quando stava poco sotto il 70%, adesso che viaggiamo a percentuali esagerate nessuno dice niente


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capita a proposito questo thread.
> 
> Giusto 5 minuti fa ho ricevuto la chiamata al cellulare dal mio dentista. Non lo sentivo da qualche anno.
> 
> ...


Uguale un mio amico del cento sx, ma sarebbe la cosa pure con quelli del centro dx, solo che quelli hanno bisogno a Salerno ma io sono di Bologna.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Milano, ho sentito che c'è stata una grande astensione nelle periferie. Ovvio che poi vince la sinistra.


Nel mio piccolo paesino da 8000 anime invece l'odio all'ipocrisia ha stravinto, la maledetta ipocrita, finta femminista, finta radical chic e finta dittatrice sanitaria (finta perchè bacchetta gli altri ma lei fa ciò che vuole) ha preso appena il 2%. fiero che almeno i miei compaesani non si siano fatti infinocchiare dalla solita piddina scema


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stata tolta pure la possibilità del voto di protesta. Voglio dire, dopo l'esperienza m5s anche votare "contro" è veramente una roba impossibile.* Il m5s ha veramente annientato ogni residua speranza politica in Italia*. Si andrà ormai verso il 50% di affluenza fisso. Ricordo quando una volta facevano i titoloni sulla bassa affluenza quando stava poco sotto il 70%, adesso che viaggiamo a percentuali esagerate nessuno dice niente


Il movimento del cambiamento, coloro che avrebbero rivoltato la politica, coloro che avrebbero salvato il mondo.... più schifosi degli altri.


----------



## smallball (4 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andata bene a Salveene a quanto vedo..


Mi aspettavo un tuo commento sulle parole dell'avvocato foggiano sul tempo della semina....credo la definitiva e totale pietra tombale sul fu movimento 5stelle...e la nascita del nuovo movimento 5stelle costola ed alleato imprescindibile e totale del PD


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il movimento del cambiamento, coloro che avrebbero rivoltato la politica, coloro che avrebbero salvato il mondo.... più schifosi degli altri.


I danni che ha fatto il movimento verso la speranza di qualcosa di migliore sono incredibili. Se prima si poteva votare semplicemente qualcuno di nuovo con la speranza che fossero diversi dagli altri, ora trova difficoltà incredibili a dare fiducia a qualcuno. Voglio dire, erano totalmente estranei alla politica e hanno dimostrato proprio in maniera incontrovertibile come persone comuni siano peggio del politico di professione una volta preso possesso del potere. Zero ideali, zero coerenza. Come si fa a votare anche di protesta, quando sai che al 90% saranno altri approfittatori e ipocriti?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo un tuo commento sulle parole dell'avvocato foggiano sul tempo della semina....credo la definitiva e totale pietra tombale sul fu movimento 5stelle...e la nascita del nuovo movimento 5stelle costola ed alleato imprescindibile e totale del PD



Una vergogna di movimento.
"mai con il PD" "Mai alleati con il partito di bibbiano"...ma quanti secoli sono passati ? Sbaglio o solo 2-3 anni da quelle famosissime parole? (poi ovviamente cancellate da fb una volta raggiunto l'accordo per il conte-2)


----------



## vota DC (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte (M5S): "Per noi è il tempo della semina. Continueremo a collaborare con le forze progressiste. Ballottaggi? Mai con la destra".*


Le forze progressiste hanno bruciato il ponte a Roma per reinstallare i Casamonica al potere e come prestanome hanno messo un CHITARRISTA MUTO. Basta fare gli zerbini dei propri aguzzini.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Poi un giorno qualcuno mi saprà spiegare come fa una roba come il PD, che raggiunge a stento il 20%, a vincere costantemente a mani basse.

Addirittura una rinascita di Fozza Itaglia (che qualcuno a caso aveva predetto).

Non vogliamo proprio cambiare. Ci va troppo bene così, mi sembra evidente.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi un giorno qualcuno mi saprà spiegare come fa una roba come il PD, che raggiunge a stento il 20%, a vincere costantemente a mani basse.
> 
> Addirittura una rinascita di Fozza Itaglia (che qualcuno a caso aveva predetto).
> 
> Non vogliamo proprio cambiare. Ci va troppo bene così, mi sembra evidente.


Ormai votano solo chi ha degli interessi alle spalle. @Stanis La Rochelle ha riassunto tutto alla perfezione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I danni che ha fatto il movimento verso la speranza di qualcosa di migliore sono incredibili. Se prima si poteva votare semplicemente qualcuno di nuovo con la speranza che fossero diversi dagli altri, ora trova difficoltà incredibili a dare fiducia a qualcuno. Voglio dire, erano totalmente estranei alla politica e hanno dimostrato proprio in maniera incontrovertibile come persone comuni siano peggio del politico di professione una volta preso possesso del potere. Zero ideali, zero coerenza. Come si fa a votare anche di protesta, quando sai che al 90% saranno altri approfittatori e ipocriti?


La rappresentazione perfetta di un paese ormai senza futuro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque aggiungo che anche Salvini, per un certo periodo, ha avuto un consenso monstre (il periodo delle europee dove ha fatto il botto) con la Lega mai così votata al sud. Poi dal Papeete in poi è incominciato il calo. Per me avrebbe dovuto fare in modo di farsi cacciare dal governo da parte dei grillini, sarebbe stato considerato un martire. Fallo cadere mettendo la scusa della TAV è stato fallimentare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andata bene a Salveene a quanto vedo..


C'ha la poltrona sotto al sedere, gli é andata fin troppo bene.... Amico mio, da estrema dx a estrema sx, passando dal centro, son tutti fdp, ci pigliano per il culo tutti. Non a caso son lì, tutti, a banchettare sul cadavere della nostra nazione. Tutti gli elettori, tutto il popolo é costantemente sconfitto, per noi poveracci non c'è vittoria


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque aggiungo che anche Salvini, per un certo periodo, ha avuto un consenso monstre (il periodo delle europee dove ha fatto il botto) con la Lega mai così votata al sud. Poi dal Papeete in poi è incominciato il calo. Per me avrebbe dovuto fare in modo di farsi cacciare dal governo da parte dei grillini, sarebbe stato considerato un martire. Fallo cadere mettendo la scusa della TAV è stato fallimentare.


Salvini è il politico più stupido mai visto. Col governo 5 stelle poteva scaricare tutte le colpe dei problemi a loro e i successi a lui grazie alla sua macchina di propaganda. Infatti ha raggiunto cifre di consenso assurdo proprio grazie a sto giochino. Essendo però uno scemo ha fatto cadere il governo causando un effetto farfalla da proporzioni cosmiche.

Unico politico ad avere certe percentuali per un breve periodo e non essere riuscito a governare e a combinare una sega. Renzi almeno 2 anni di governo li ha fatti prima di finire nella melma. Fatto secco da gente come di maio, zingaretti e letta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque aggiungo che anche Salvini, per un certo periodo, ha avuto un consenso monstre (il periodo delle europee dove ha fatto il botto) con la Lega mai così votata al sud. Poi dal Papeete in poi è incominciato il calo. Per me avrebbe dovuto fare in modo di farsi cacciare dal governo da parte dei grillini, sarebbe stato considerato un martire. Fallo cadere mettendo la scusa della TAV è stato fallimentare.


Ha fatto la fine che meritava, come tutti gli altri, me ne vergogno, ma lo voltai, e se me ne stavo sul divano era pure meglio, non esiste un singolo politico degno di essere chiamato uomo, meritano solo la frustrazione del popolo sulla loro pelle


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai votano solo chi ha degli interessi alle spalle. @Stanis La Rochelle ha riassunto tutto alla perfezione.



Ma chiaro che è così, è tutto pianificato, siamo prigionieri in una cella senza vie d'uscita.

A margine, vorrei ossequiare la comicità cosmica di Letta e del suo scriteriato schieramento.

Si è fatto eleggere a Siena, dove le schede sono prestampate con la croce sul partito, hai capito. Un posto dove chi non segue la mafia rossa viene improvvisamente assalito da istinti suicidi e si butta dalla finestra. Mica è andato a combattere in una roccaforte del CDX. Poi si vanta in TV del suo clamoroso successo, come se fosse il salvatore della patria da un incombente incubo del degrado antiprogressista. Roba da strapparsi i denti di bocca.

Noi itagliani ci faremmo abbindolare pure da un pescatore di perle della Papuasia, non ce la facciamo proprio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Salvini è il politico più stupido mai visto. Col governo 5 stelle poteva scaricare tutte le colpe dei problemi a loro e i successi a lui grazie alla sua macchina di propaganda. Infatti ha raggiunto cifre di consenso assurdo proprio grazie a sto giochino. Essendo però uno scemo ha fatto cadere il governo causando un effetto farfalla da proporzioni cosmiche.
> 
> Unico politico ad avere certe percentuali per un breve periodo e non essere riuscito a governare e a combinare una sega. Renzi almeno 2 anni di governo li ha fatti prima di finire nella melma. Fatto secco da gente come di maio, zingaretti e letta.


Però bisogna dire che Salvini era quasi riuscito nell'intento di tornare al voto (era quello il suo vero obiettivo)
Fu Zingaretti a rimangiarsi la parola data (elezioni subito) e successivamente Renzi a cucire l'abbraccio mortale con i 5stelle (che a loro volta escludevano totalmente l'alleanza con il partito di bibbiano)

Poi aggiungi la solita decisione del presidente della repubblica.....ed il gioco è fatto


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Milano, ho sentito che c'è stata una grande astensione nelle periferie. Ovvio che poi vince la sinistra.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Salvini è il politico più stupido mai visto. Col governo 5 stelle poteva scaricare tutte le colpe dei problemi a loro e i successi a lui grazie alla sua macchina di propaganda. Infatti ha raggiunto cifre di consenso assurdo proprio grazie a sto giochino. Essendo però uno scemo ha fatto cadere il governo causando un effetto farfalla da proporzioni cosmiche.
> 
> Unico politico ad avere certe percentuali per un breve periodo e non essere riuscito a governare e a combinare una sega. Renzi almeno 2 anni di governo li ha fatti prima di finire nella melma. Fatto secco da gente come di maio, zingaretti e letta.



Beh è Salvini, era stato ampiamente previsto su questi lidi anche nel momento di suo massimo splendore.

È un incompetente ai massimi livelli, è buono soltanto a fare l' imbonitore alle sagre ed era abbastanza ovvio piano piano se ne rendessero conto tutti.
Alcuni di sinistra sono 8 spanne sopra di lui a livello intellettuale.

La mia speranza è che a destra riescano finalmente a trovare un degno e lungimirante rappresentante, una persona seria e competente, non un perpetuo raccattatore di consensi, o la gente prima o poi ti sgama che non sei all' altezza.

Perfino Berlusconi da questo punto di vista era 8 categorie sopra.

Salvini sparirà piano piano pur continuando a stare in politica e percepire i vari lauti stipendi.

Una vita senza fare nulla, mica scemo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che Salvini era quasi riuscito nell'intento di tornare al voto (era quello il suo vero obiettivo)
> Fu Zingaretti a rimangiarsi la parola data (elezioni subito) e successivamente Renzi a cucire l'abbraccio mortale con i 5stelle (che a loro volta escludevano totalmente l'alleanza con il partito di bibbiano)
> 
> Poi aggiungi la solita decisione del presidente della repubblica.....ed il gioco è fatto


Il problema è proprio qui. Perché andare ad elezioni? Più stava al governo e più aumentava il suo consenso. Nonostante fosse minoranza nel governo ormai comandava lui in pratica. I 5 stelle erano debolissimi nel governo. Se avesse voluto fare gli interessi del paese sarebbe rimasto a governare, invece si è lasciato ingolosire dalla popolarità e dalla voracità di papparsi il potere totale per fare gli affarucci suoi e di tutta la cricca del suo partito. 
Godo abbastanza per come è finito sto *******.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che Salvini era quasi riuscito nell'intento di tornare al voto (era quello il suo vero obiettivo)
> Fu Zingaretti a rimangiarsi la parola data (elezioni subito) e successivamente Renzi a cucire l'abbraccio mortale con i 5stelle (che a loro volta escludevano totalmente l'alleanza con il partito di bibbiano)
> 
> Poi aggiungi la solita decisione del presidente della repubblica.....ed il gioco è fatto


Salvini è stato malconsigliato dal suocero Verdini ed i governatori leghisti del nord. Era ovvio che il M5S si sarebbe alleato con il PD, vedi cosa stava succedendo nel parlamento europeo con la Von Der Leyen. Per me quel governo M5S-Lega era comunque destinato a cadere, ma Salvini avrebbe dovuto cadere in piedi facendo sì che agli occhi della gente il M5S fosse il colpevole di tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini è stato malconsigliato dal suocero Verdini ed i governatori leghisti del nord. Era ovvio che il M5S si sarebbe alleato con il PD, vedi cosa stava succedendo nel parlamento europeo con la Von Der Leyen. Per me quel governo M5S-Lega era comunque destinato a cadere, ma Salvini avrebbe dovuto cadere in piedi facendo sì che agli occhi della gente il M5S fosse il colpevole di tutto.



Mal consigliato, strategie, scelte.

Mi fanno paura questi discorsi.

Per governare un paese, bisognerebbe scegliere il più abile, serio, giusto e competente tra i candidati, indipendentemente dallo schieramento.

Allucinante anche il solo pensare di non essere governato dai più adatti, ma dai più strategici.

In che mondo viviamo.. sulla pelle della gente.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Mal consigliato, strategie, scelte.*
> 
> Mi fanno paura questi discorsi.
> 
> ...


È così in tutti i partiti, o pensi ad esempio che la decisione di fare l'alleanza tra M5S-PD sia partita da Luigi Di Maio allora capo politico senza che Grillo c'entrasse nulla? Non a caso, ora appoggiano tutti Draghi perché tutti incapaci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini è stato malconsigliato dal suocero Verdini ed i governatori leghisti del nord. Era ovvio che il M5S si sarebbe alleato con il PD, vedi cosa stava succedendo nel parlamento europeo con la Von Der Leyen. Per me quel governo M5S-Lega era comunque destinato a cadere, ma Salvini avrebbe dovuto cadere in piedi facendo sì che agli occhi della gente il M5S fosse il colpevole di tutto.



Giorgetti&Zaia pianificano dall'inizio di fargli la pelle (fin dai tempi del Conte2). Il suo destino era inevitabile.
Certo l'essere politicamente un pollo ha contribuito. Fregare un Berlusconi per esempio sarebbe stato molto più difficile. Lì serve solo la magistratura.

Comunque è vero che non raggiungerà mai più il 40%, ma un posto di ministro lo raggiungerà lo stesso.
E come Ministro degli Interni, per quel che sono le mie idee, faceva bene.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È così in tutti i partiti, o pensi ad esempio che la decisione di fare l'alleanza tra M5S-PD sia partita da Luigi Di Maio allora capo politico senza che Grillo c'entrasse nulla? Non a caso, ora appoggiano tutti Draghi perché tutti incapaci.



Si si, fa comunque schifo.
Inaccetttabile per chi ha 2 dita di cervello essere comandato non dai migliori, ma da quelli che hanno orchestrato meglio.
Invece che lavorare pensano ai giochetti.

Da impalare tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio qui. *Perché andare ad elezioni?* Più stava al governo e più aumentava il suo consenso. Nonostante fosse minoranza nel governo ormai comandava lui in pratica. I 5 stelle erano debolissimi nel governo. Se avesse voluto fare gli interessi del paese sarebbe rimasto a governare, invece si è lasciato ingolosire dalla popolarità e dalla voracità di papparsi il potere totale per fare gli affarucci suoi e di tutta la cricca del suo partito.
> Godo abbastanza per come è finito sto *******.



Perchè i 5stelle erano contrari a tutto ?  
Lo sappiamo bene che un conto è governare con il centrodestra (come per il pd con tutto il centrosinistra), altro conto è scendere a compromessi con i 5stelle per qualsiasi cosa,il tutto per andare a mettere la propria bandierina.
Alla fine il suo consenso era arrivato alla sua vetta più alta e non poteva spingersi oltre,perchè una volta cannibalizzati i "voti" dei 5stelle,non poteva accingere ad altri bacini.

Forza Italia era (ed è) praticamente un partito morto e Fdi aveva una % minuscola intorno al 4%.
Poi tutti gli altri partiti erano di sinistra e nessuno avrebbe mai fatto il salto della quaglia.

Forte dei consensi avuti alle europee, se il pdr avesse mandato l'Italia al voto,il CDX avrebbe dilagato in lungo e in largo.
Ma a quanto pare in questo paese è impossibile far vincere le elezioni a destra,quindi via,ancora con il pd che, cacciato fuori a calci dagli italiani,rientra dalla solita finestra.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi un giorno qualcuno mi saprà spiegare come fa una roba come il PD, che raggiunge a stento il 20%, a vincere costantemente a mani basse.
> 
> Addirittura una rinascita di Fozza Itaglia (che qualcuno a caso aveva predetto).
> 
> Non vogliamo proprio cambiare. Ci va troppo bene così, mi sembra evidente.



Immagino sia una ragione tipo quanto successo nella Brexit.

Nelle città votano sinistra, fuori votano a destra.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Sto Michetti non se la cava male a parole. Certo, nei fatti farà manco l'1% di quello che dice, però considerando i candidati scadenti del centrodestra a livello locale, lui è sicuramente il più credibile.





In ogni caso, se la Meloni ci tiene a vincere le elezioni deve smetterla di attaccare la Raggi. È dal suo elettorato che si può ambire ad un'insperata vittoria. Poi se vuole perdere, va bene lo stesso, alla fine la Meloni esce a testa alta e non si ritrova un accanimento mediatico ogni giorno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giorgetti&Zaia pianificano dall'inizio di fargli la pelle (fin dai tempi del Conte2). Il suo destino era inevitabile.
> Certo l'essere politicamente un pollo ha contribuito. Fregare un Berlusconi per esempio sarebbe stato molto più difficile. Lì serve solo la magistratura.
> 
> Comunque è vero che non raggiungerà mai più il 40%, ma un posto di ministro lo raggiungerà lo stesso.
> E come Ministro degli Interni, per quel che sono le mie idee, faceva bene.



Io penso invece che non stiano per fargli la pelle,ma stiano progettando un partito satellite molto simile ad Italia viva.
E a metterlo in piedi sarà proprio lui,Salvini,che abbandonerà la Lega con i suoi fedelissimi.

Lui si prenderà i voti delle persone che lo amano (si,esiste questo tipo di gente che ama i vari Salvini,Conte,Renzi,ecc.  ) e che credono ancora in lui. Alla fine non sarà neanche difficile superare un eventuale soglia di sbarramento,perchè tanto i voti li prenderà comunque.

Mentre nella Lega subentrerà l'accoppiata Zaia&Giorgetti che farà incetta di voti al nord.

Alla fine questo è l'unico modo per imbrigliare la sinistra che tra 5stelle,Italia viva,liberi e uguali,sardine,il prossimo ingresso in politica di fedez,iniziano ad essere un pò troppo numerosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Michetti non se la cava male a parole. Certo, nei fatti farà manco l'1% di quello che dice, però considerando i candidati scadenti del centrodestra a livello locale, lui è sicuramente il più credibile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secondo me lì l'ago della bilancia è l'elettorato di Calenda. La sua lista civica da sola ha preso un sacco di voti.

Chi ha rivotato la Raggi è gente che evidentemente ama vivere tra i cinghiali, i topi e l'immondizia. Vai a capire cosa passa per la testa dei grillini più accaniti, impossibile cercare di capirli.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me lì l'ago della bilancia è l'elettorato di Calenda. La sua lista civica da sola ha preso un sacco di voti.
> 
> Chi ha rivotato la Raggi è gente che evidentemente ama vivere tra i cinghiali, i topi e l'immondizia. Vai a capire cosa passa per la testa dei grillini più accaniti, impossibile cercare di capirli.


La Raggi ha fatto anche cose buone. Scrivete su google "Raggi scalza scherza in spiaggia". Ho apprezzato molto!


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Raggi ha fatto anche cose buone. Scrivete su google "Raggi scalza scherza in spiaggia". Ho apprezzato molto!


Questa mi mancava, siamo quasi ai livelli della Ferragni


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nella mia zona ha vinto lo schifo del sindaco PD con circa 7000 voti. Chissà quanti voti che hanno comprato, incredibile che dopo tutte le schifezze che sono emerse, tipo l'inchiesta Penelope dove è rimasto coinvolto pure il consigliere che ha voluto il candidato sindaco, è arrivato per loro il record di voti. L'unica consolazione è che il candidato della lista civica che ho votato, è finito sopra l'altro candidato sempre del PD. Pertanto, le sue liste erano deboli e quindi il terzo candidato ha avuto perfino consiglieri in più.
Ecco il nuovo sindaco del mio comune. Giudicate voi e ditemi se è credibile il fatto che abbia preso tutti quei voti.





Prevedo tempi bui, questo sarà il peggior burattino che non si potesse mai mettere.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Questa mi mancava, siamo *quasi ai livelli della Ferragni*


No, i piedi della Raggi sono molto più belli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella mia zona ha vinto lo schifo del sindaco PD con circa 7000 voti. Chissà quanti voti che hanno comprato, incredibile che dopo tutte le schifezze che sono emerse, tipo l'inchiesta Penelope dove è rimasto coinvolto pure il consigliere che ha voluto il candidato sindaco, è arrivato per loro il record di voti. L'unica consolazione è che il candidato della lista civica che ho votato, è finito sopra l'altro candidato sempre del PD. Pertanto, le sue liste erano deboli e quindi il terzo candidato ha avuto perfino consiglieri in più.
> Ecco il nuovo sindaco del mio comune. Giudicate voi e ditemi se è credibile il fatto che abbia preso tutti quei voti.
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sono fermato a "stavolta abbiamo fatto una gampagna di aschulto" 
Uno così non l'avrei mai votato.
Poi magari è anche bravo,ma a pelle avrei preferito regalare il voto allo scrutatore piuttosto che votare questo individuo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato a "stavolta abbiamo fatto una gampagna di aschulto"
> Uno così non l'avrei mai votato.
> Poi magari è anche bravo,ma a pelle avrei preferito regalare il voto allo scrutatore piuttosto che votare questo individuo.


Non so se conosci il presidente del consiglio della Regione Campania, Oliviero. È il re del clientelismo e nella sua città, che è appunto il comune dove abito, mette candidati sindaci burattini per fare i suoi comodi. 4 anni fa fece vincere un candidato sindaco, che poi decise di appoggiare un altro consigliere regionale sempre del PD e quindi Oliviero lo fece far fuori dalla maggioranza comunale. Stavolta, ha fatto vincere questo e con ancora più voti al punto che, inaspettatamente, si è evitato il ballottaggio che sarebbe stato rischioso per lui.


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Ottobre 2021)

Gancio da KO per Salvini, era prevedibile, alla fine se sei una scatola vuota puoi abbindolare chi ha sete di sangue cavalcando la pancia dell'elettorato ma è un giochino dove alla lunga la maschera cade. 

Gente come Salvini, Meloni e Grillo per quanto mi riguarda devono navigare a miglia di distanza dalle cariche istituzionali, sono fenomeni social perfetti per quest'era dove chi lancia il giusto slogan e lo ripete allo sfinimento guadagna le simpatie delle masse piegate dalle difficoltà... in passato ci son cascato come un pollo anche io, con colpevole ritardo ma la lezione spero di averla imparata.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io penso invece che non stiano per fargli la pelle,ma stiano progettando un partito satellite molto simile ad Italia viva.
> E a metterlo in piedi sarà proprio lui,Salvini,che abbandonerà la Lega con i suoi fedelissimi.
> 
> Lui si prenderà i voti delle persone che lo amano (si,esiste questo tipo di gente che ama i vari Salvini,Conte,Renzi,ecc.  ) e che credono ancora in lui. Alla fine non sarà neanche difficile superare un eventuale soglia di sbarramento,perchè tanto i voti li prenderà comunque.
> ...


quelli che amano salvini ormai l'hanno abbandonato e amano la meloni, infatti giorgetti di questo ne è consapevole e levandosi la corrente politica salviniana proverà a trasformera la lega in una nuova forza italia


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo un tuo commento sulle parole dell'avvocato foggiano sul tempo della semina....credo la definitiva e totale pietra tombale sul fu movimento 5stelle...e la nascita del nuovo movimento 5stelle costola ed alleato imprescindibile e totale del PD


Ma chissenefrega di Conte, non so più come scriverlo. 
Io commentavo Salveneee e dell ennesima umiliazione che si è preso. 
Il Cdx cercasse un vero esponente di coalizione, uno degno di rappresentarli che Salvini dopo l'affare Morisi è meglio che si nasconda per i prossimi 100 anni. 
Forse con un interlocutore in grado di mettere insieme frasi coerenti e non parlare solo di MICRANTI!11!111 e DROCHE!!11!11 si farebbe un passo avanti nella politica italiana.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2021)

comunque Mattarella, Conte, Zingaretti e altri dovrebbero riflettere sul dato dell'affluenza imbarazzante.
hanno spostato le elezioni per la fanfaluca covid e dopo sei mesi si sono presentati meno della metà delle persone interessate, in certe zone delle città 2/3 non sono andati alle urne.
qui non dice penna bianca "è un dovere civico" ?
non lo preoccupa questo distacco della società civile dalla rappresentanza ?
zero, ormai è solo il covid di cui lo staff scrive i discorsi che legge in pubblico


----------



## Devil man (5 Ottobre 2021)

ora l'unica speranza dopo che ha vinto Letta è il Great _Reset**_


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ora l'unica speranza dopo che ha vinto Letta è il Great _Reset**_


quello avverrà sicuramente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2021)

Letta "Nel 2023 tocca a noi"

In effetti è già da un po' che non sono al potere.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2021)

Non oso immaginare cosa diventerà Roma (Già nel degrado più totale) con un’amministrazione PD. Sto Calenda è un altro sottoprodotto finto “rivoluzionario” del PD, in stile 5 Stalle


----------



## vota DC (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare cosa diventerà Roma (Già nel degrado più totale) con un’amministrazione PD. Sto Calenda è un altro sottoprodotto finto “rivoluzionario” del PD, in stile 5 Stalle


Il funerale con l'elicottero dimostra chi comanda lì. L'unico atto di senso civico è stato quel raid con le ruspe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega di Conte, non so più come scriverlo.
> Io commentavo Salveneee e dell ennesima umiliazione che si è preso.
> Il Cdx cercasse un vero esponente di coalizione, uno degno di rappresentarli che Salvini dopo l'affare Morisi è meglio che si nasconda per i prossimi 100 anni.
> Forse con un interlocutore in grado di mettere insieme frasi coerenti e non parlare solo di MICRANTI!11!111 e DROCHE!!11!11 si farebbe un passo avanti nella politica italiana.


complimenti per il tuo moVimento. grandi risultati.
pensare a salvini non serve per nasconderli è...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare cosa diventerà Roma (Già nel degrado più totale) con un’amministrazione PD. Sto Calenda è un altro sottoprodotto finto “rivoluzionario” del PD, in stile 5 Stalle


Si, ma nel caso di Calenda basta essere un pò memore. È stato candidato per MONTI. Basta quello per bocciarlo. Comunque, godo che non sia finito al ballottaggio e la Raggi addirittura dietro di lui ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

*Il candidato per Michetti, il noto comico Pippo Franco, è tra gli indagati da parte dei carabinieri del Nas per presunte certificazioni vaccinali false.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega di Conte, non so più come scriverlo.
> Io commentavo Salveneee e dell ennesima umiliazione che si è preso.
> Il Cdx cercasse un vero esponente di coalizione, uno degno di rappresentarli che Salvini dopo l'affare Morisi è meglio che si nasconda per i prossimi 100 anni.
> Forse con un interlocutore in grado di mettere insieme frasi coerenti e non parlare solo di MICRANTI!11!111 e DROCHE!!11!11 si farebbe un passo avanti nella politica italiana.



Anche qui solita propaganda infilata a forza dai soliti giornaloni/trasmissioni tv e che annebbiano la mente delle persone.
E' vero che Salvini fa propaganda su clandestini e droghe,ma pensiamo anche agli altri protetti dal sistema.

Letta e il PD hanno un pensiero proprio ? Hanno un programma o l'unico programma elettorale del pd è quello di accusare Salvini di essere fascista,razzista,omofobo e ? Un pò come faceva Bersani,quando il suo unico "programma elettorale" era quello di smacchiare il giaguaro.

Non capisco perchè le proposte di Salvini (giuste o sbagliate che siano) sono definite solo propaganda mentre le solite minciate del PD che sentiamo da anni,a partire da ius soli , ddl zan ecc.ecc non sono considerate propaganda ma "cavalli di battaglia" ?

E ho citato solo il pd/lega perchè citare i 5stelle è un offesa alla nostra intelligenza.
I 5stelle lasciamoli pure sotto le cattedre del pd,a fare i soliti lavoretti più antichi del mondo....

Loro,loro che dovevano cambiare la politica e sono diventati la macchietta/stampella del pd,pronti a dire si a tutto purchè rimangano incollati alla seggiola


----------



## mil77 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Gancio da KO per Salvini, era prevedibile, alla fine se sei una scatola vuota puoi abbindolare chi ha sete di sangue cavalcando la pancia dell'elettorato ma è un giochino dove alla lunga la maschera cade.
> 
> Gente come Salvini, Meloni e Grillo per quanto mi riguarda devono navigare a miglia di distanza dalle cariche istituzionali, sono fenomeni social perfetti per quest'era dove chi lancia il giusto slogan e lo ripete allo sfinimento guadagna le simpatie delle masse piegate dalle difficoltà... in passato ci son cascato come un pollo anche io, con colpevole ritardo ma la lezione spero di averla imparata.


Io aspetterei a fare il de prufindis a Salvini...queste erano elezioni amministrative e per di più comunali che nulla c'entrano con le politiche. Da sempre nei comuni si vota il candidato più del partito. Che poi il centro dx ha perso per aver presentato dei candidati impresentabili e per di più in ritardo....sicuri sicuri che non sia una scelta volontaria?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, ma nel caso di Calenda basta essere un pò memore. È stato candidato per MONTI. Basta quello per bocciarlo. Comunque, godo che non sia finito al ballottaggio e la Raggi addirittura dietro di lui ahahahah.



Ho visto solo ora che Miss Cinghiale è scivolata al quarto posto.
E i sondaggi ieri la davano addirittura seconda...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei a fare il de prufindis a Salvini...queste erano elezioni amministrative e per di più comunali che nulla c'entrano con le politiche. Da sempre nei comuni si vota il candidato più del partito. Che poi il centro dx ha perso per aver presentato dei candidati impresentabili e per di più in ritardo....sicuri sicuri che non sia una scelta volontaria?



Astensionismo record, metà degli elettori del centrodestra non ha votato per via dei candidati horror.
Alle politiche ovviamente sarà tutt'altra storia.

Ma lo sa anche Letta, al di là dei proclami. Se fossero sicuri di vincere le politiche, staccherebbero istantaneamente la spina al governo Draghi mandandolo al Quirinale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> complimenti per il tuo moVimento. grandi risultati.
> pensare a salvini non serve per nasconderli


Per me possono fallire tutti. I sogni li ho abbandonati anni fa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il candidato per Michetti, il noto comico Pippo Franco, è tra gli indagati da parte dei carabinieri del Nas per presunte certificazioni vaccinali false.*



Si parla di vip,sportivi,cantanti e imprenditori ma l'unico nome che "salta fuori" è quello di Pippo Franco,candidato con Michetti del CDX.

Ma guarda un pò,ma è sempre tutto normale 
Così come è normale la vicenda Morisi,a qualche giorno dal voto,e addirittura come è normalissima la vicenda dei 3 anni di "infiltrazione" da parte di fanpage con tanto di servizio incredibile contro Fratelli d'Italia rilasciato il giorno prima del voto,durante il silenzio elettorale.

Quando vedo queste cose mi vergogno per chi "gode" e vota dalla parte opposta. Una parte politica (senza fare nomi,TUTTA la sinistra) è praticamente come la Juve che vince scudetti fasulli grazie ad arbitri,lega ,tutti silenziati e corrotti. E gli elettori di questi partiti sono uguali ai tifosi della juve,godono non per aver trionfato,ma per aver affossato gli altri con losche maniere.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei a fare il de prufindis a Salvini...queste erano elezioni amministrative e per di più comunali che nulla c'entrano con le politiche. Da sempre nei comuni si vota il candidato più del partito. Che poi il centro dx ha perso per aver presentato dei candidati impresentabili e per di più in ritardo....sicuri sicuri che non sia una scelta volontaria?


Salvini è crollato oggettivamente. Alle prossime elezioni se la giocherà con il PD per il secondo post. La Meloni rischia il botto, semplicemente perché si prenderà tutto il malcontento essendo l'unica all'opposizione. Perché uno al giorno d'oggi dovrebbe votare Salvini, dopo che ha appoggiato Draghi e ha più volte votato la fiducia ai suoi acerrimi "nemici" come Speranza e Lamorgese.


----------



## mil77 (5 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini è crollato oggettivamente. Alle prossime elezioni se la giocherà con il PD per il secondo post. La Meloni rischia il botto, semplicemente perché si prenderà tutto il malcontento essendo l'unica all'opposizione. Perché uno al giorno d'oggi dovrebbe votare Salvini, dopo che ha appoggiato Draghi e ha più volte votato la fiducia ai suoi acerrimi "nemici" come Speranza e Lamorgese.


Come già detto aspetterei...sono comunali, non è andato a votare praticamente nessuno, soprattutto di destra...Sala è stato eletto sindaco prendendo 1 voto su 4 degli aventi diritto....il pd a Milano ha preso il 34%...Di cosa stiamo parlando? In ambito calcistico sarebbe un'amichevole persa giocando con le riserve...


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei a fare il de prufindis a Salvini...queste erano elezioni amministrative e per di più comunali che nulla c'entrano con le politiche. Da sempre nei comuni si vota il candidato più del partito. Che poi il centro dx ha perso per aver presentato dei candidati impresentabili e per di più in ritardo....sicuri sicuri che non sia una scelta volontaria?


E' vero che le politiche sono altra cosa ma Salvini precipita costantemente perchè come detto è una scatola vuota, insegue gli umori della gente a seconda della convenienza non ha contenuti il suo progetto politico.. poi l'errore dell'estate 2019 è stato troppo grosso, lì si è bruciato politicamente. 

Credo che nella Lega si stia lavorando al sostituto se vogliono arrestare questa emorragia di elettorato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' vero che le politiche sono altra cosa ma Salvini precipita costantemente perchè come detto è una scatola vuota, insegue gli umori della gente a seconda della convenienza non ha contenuti il suo progetto politico.. poi l'errore dell'estate 2019 è stato troppo grosso, lì si è bruciato politicamente.
> 
> Credo che nella Lega si stia lavorando al sostituto se vogliono arrestare questa emorragia di elettorato.


ormai l'elettorato di salvini è passato alla meloni, giorgetti spinge per un ribrand della lega in chiave moderata, una sorta di forza italia che pensa alle aziende produttive del nord


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando vedo queste cose mi vergogno per chi "gode" e vota dalla parte opposta. Una parte politica (senza fare nomi,TUTTA la sinistra) è praticamente come la Juve che vince scudetti fasulli grazie ad arbitri,lega ,tutti silenziati e corrotti. E gli elettori di questi partiti sono uguali ai tifosi della juve,godono non per aver trionfato,ma per aver affossato gli altri con losche maniere.


e quelli della destra sono come il milan, che la prende in culo e tace perchè alla fin fine a quanto pare va bene così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e quelli della destra sono come il milan, che la prende in culo e tace perchè alla fin fine a quanto pare va bene così.



Ovvio.
Ma con questo non voglio dire che a sinistra ci stanno i cattivi e a destra i buoni.
Fanno schifo entrambi alla stessa maniera.

Però la parte sinistra è protetta costantemente da giornali,giornalisti,trasmissioni tv,magistrati,VIP,mentre la parte destra è continuamente vessata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovvio.
> Ma con questo non voglio dire che a sinistra ci stanno i cattivi e a destra i buoni.
> Fanno schifo entrambi alla stessa maniera.
> 
> Però la parte sinistra è protetta costantemente da giornali,giornalisti,trasmissioni tv,magistrati,VIP,mentre la parte destra è continuamente vessata.


si si ma son tutti felici guarda. han messo su questo meccanismo mentale che funziona per inculare la povera gente.


----------



## smallball (5 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega di Conte, non so più come scriverlo.
> Io commentavo Salveneee e dell ennesima umiliazione che si è preso.
> Il Cdx cercasse un vero esponente di coalizione, uno degno di rappresentarli che Salvini dopo l'affare Morisi è meglio che si nasconda per i prossimi 100 anni.
> Forse con un interlocutore in grado di mettere insieme frasi coerenti e non parlare solo di MICRANTI!11!111 e DROCHE!!11!11 si farebbe un passo avanti nella politica italiana.


Il vero leader della Lega è un signore varesino che attualmente occupa il Ministero dello sviluppo economico...quindi mi confermi che è finita l'era della politica fatta da idee e non da persone , del PD e PD-L che hai tanto propugnato durante gli scorsi anni...si torna al caro vecchio e sano bipolarismo come ti avevo scritto più volte..il movimento 5stelle è morto politicamente il 24 maggio 2018


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2021)

*Calenda dalla Bortone: "Se appoggerò Gualtieri? No, a meno che non mi prometta che non metterà 5stelle in giunta. Chi è meglio tra Michetti e Gualtieri? Ribadisco che Gualtieri debba dirmi che non ci saranno 5stelle in giunta". La conduttrice ironizza: "Lei parla dritto per dritto, non mi parli in politichese". Calenda ancora: "Giorgetti mi ha scritto dicendomi 'bravo, buon risultato'". *


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2021)

Ultimamente seguo poco la politica ma sono felice che la Raggi ha preso una batosta incredibile, spero che Calenda riesca a ritagliarsi un suo spazio, mi sembra uno a posto. Contendo se vincerà CDX finalmente.

A Milano c'è stata un incompetenza totale della destra nello scegliere il candidato e poi lasciarlo da solo al suo destino. Già solo a vederlo in faccia non ispira per niente ma poi lasciarlo solo è da **********. Non conosco molto l'operato di Sala ma negli ultimi anni Milano è cresciuto tantissimo e gliene va dato atto.
Rimango però contrariato dal fatto che sulla questione stadio non si va avanti.


PS Non può sfuggire il tentato affossamento della destra appena prima delle elezioni prima con Morisi e poi con l'inchiesta di Fanpage, che schifo. La sinistra fa sempre più schifo, e una volta questo era appannaggio della destra


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il candidato per Michetti, il noto comico Pippo Franco, è tra gli indagati da parte dei carabinieri del Nas per presunte certificazioni vaccinali false.*


questa è malafede pura.
in tre settimane non era uscito un nome, ora tirano fuori Pippo Franco (sparito dai radar da una vita) perchè uno dei millemila candidati di cui molti neanche sapevano peraltro il tentativo.
spero che la gente apra gli occhi, c'è chi spiffera e manda agli amici


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2021)

@Divoratore Di Stelle ma non è vero dai. Libero, Il giornale, La verità, Il tempo...solo per citare alcuni giornali che di certo non vessano la destra. Rai 2 è in quota Lega. VIP è pieno di sovranisti alla Cuccarini, Brigliadori, Montesano, Canalis, etc. la destra nel Paese è MAGGIORANZA. Il pensiero sovranista nel Paese è MAGGIORANZA (ahimé, aggiungo io). Non so da dove nasca questa sindrome di accerchiamento.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2021)

*Paragone accusa: "Chiederemo il riconteggio. Ci hanno fregato, ci mancano 54 voti per entrare nel consiglio comunale di Milano. Ci sono 254 schede nulle. Eravamo al 3,3% e, man mano, siamo calati a 2,99%. Facciamo paura, ma la porcata non l'hanno fatta bene".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone accusa: "Chiederemo il riconteggio. Ci hanno fregato, ci mancano 54 voti per entrare nel consiglio comunale di Milano. Ci sono 254 schede nulle. Eravamo al 3,3% e, man mano, siamo calati a 2,99%. Facciamo paura, ma la porcata non l'hanno fatta bene".*


Al di là del soggetto che è Paragone, guardacaso sono calati il giusto che serve per non entrare in consiglio. Un pò come Biden negli USA, che prese quanto bastava in ogni stato chiave per superare per un soffio Trump con i voti per posta.


----------



## Devil man (6 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Letta e il PD hanno un pensiero proprio ? Hanno un programma o l'unico programma elettorale del pd è quello di accusare Salvini di essere fascista,razzista,omofobo e ?


e fare i bocchini all'Europa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone accusa: "Chiederemo il riconteggio. Ci hanno fregato, ci mancano 54 voti per entrare nel consiglio comunale di Milano. Ci sono 254 schede nulle. Eravamo al 3,3% e, man mano, siamo calati a 2,99%. Facciamo paura, ma la porcata non l'hanno fatta bene".*



Personaggio fanfarone, ma in questo caso è probabile che abbia ragione.
Se sono riusciti a taroccare milioni di schede nelle elezioni americane, è assolutamente credibile che ne abbiano manipolate 54 di Paragone....


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2021)

*Eccovi le ultime dichiarazioni dei candidati al ballottaggio alle amministrative di Roma.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2021)

a torino finisce 55-45 per lo russo, a roma 66 a 34 per gualtieri


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eccovi le ultime dichiarazioni dei candidati al ballottaggio alle amministrative di Roma.*



Il candidato sindaco di csx viene intervistato su la7 (emittente con i vari Parenzo,Formigli,Telese,Panella,Myrta Merlino,Gruber a picchiare sempre verso una parte politica )

Mentre il candidato di cdx viene intervistato da radio radio 
Con questo andazzo,l'ultima intervista prima del silenzio elettorale sarà effettuata direttamente attraverso le sbarre di rebibbia


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il candidato sindaco di csx viene intervistato su la7 (emittente con i vari Parenzo,Formigli,Telese,Panella,Myrta Merlino,Gruber a picchiare sempre verso una parte politica )
> 
> Mentre il candidato di cdx viene intervistato da radio radio
> Con questo andazzo,l'ultima intervista prima del silenzio elettorale sarà effettuata direttamente attraverso le sbarre di rebibbia


Michetti è uno degli opinionisti di punta storici di Radio Radio, che ha appunto dato l'endorsement.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Michetti è uno degli opinionisti di punta storici di Radio Radio, che ha appunto dato l'endorsement.


Per questo va sempre lì insomma. È casa sua, tipo Berlusconi con Mediaset.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Ottobre 2021)

giovedi sera alle 20.30 dibattito tra i candidati di roma su skytg24


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 3 e lunedì 4 ottobre 2021 *si terranno in 1162 comuni le *elezioni amministrative*. Eventuali *ballottaggi il 17 e 18 ottobre*. Occhi puntati su *Milano, Roma e Napoli*.
> 
> A *Milano*, i candidati principali e favoriti al ballottaggio sono il sindaco uscente *Giuseppe Sala (CSX)* e *Luca Bernardo (CDX)*. Candidati, nel capoluogo lombardo, anche il *M5S* con Layla Pavone, che però ha pochissime se non nulle possibilità di andare al ballottaggio, così come il neonato partito *Italexit di Gianluigi Paragone*, che spera in un inaspettato record di voti sfruttando l'onda anti-Greenpass.
> 
> ...


Oggi ballottaggio a torino e roma.
Per me vinceranno in entrambe le città i candidati del csx, ed anche abbastanza nettamente visto che gli elettori del m5s e delle altre liste di sx voteranno per loro in ottica anti centrodestra.
Damilano, che parte dal 38.9, arriverà intorno al 44 mentre michetti, che parte dal 30, arriverà se va bene sul 35%


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Michetti, che ha poche chance visti gli appoggi di Conte e Calenda per Gualtieri, potrebbe fare il botto proprio per tutta la propaganda contro che FDI ha subito finora. L'accanimento mediatico ha sempre favorito i partiti, citofonare il M5S di 4-5 anni fa. Se vince, la sinistra dovrà farsi un bell'harakiri  .


----------



## vota DC (17 Ottobre 2021)

I voti di Calenda sono voti prestati di Michetti che sapeva di non avere i numeri per vincere al primo turno e quindi doveva piazzare la trappola. Calenda ha sempre preso meno del 2% nonostante i sondaggi che lo gonfiano, è entrato in Europa con liste bloccate e non ha neanche presenziato una volta eletto mollando il posto poco dopo.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Stando alle foto postate da Youtrend, Michetti forse ha fatto il colpaccio. Vi posto l'immagine, su twitter c'è chi pensa che si riferisce proprio al candidato del cdx in riferimento alle lettere dei numeri romani. Michetti poi parla sempre del mondo classico. Questa è l'immagine di youtrend, che solitamente ci azzecca con i pronostici.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












C'è anche da dire, al contrario, che nei municipi dove hanno votato di più Michetti, c'è stato un crollo rispetto al primo turno e per questo c'è chi pensa che abbia vinto Gualtieri. Boh...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando alle foto postate da Youtrend, Michetti forse ha fatto il colpaccio. Vi posto l'immagine, su twitter c'è chi pensa che si riferisce proprio al candidato del cdx in riferimento alle lettere dei numeri romani. Michetti poi parla sempre del mondo classico. Questa è l'immagine di youtrend, che solitamente ci azzecca con i pronostici.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Poi, giorni fa, hanno messo un'altra foto con il ristorante "Baccanale 59", dove 59 sarebbe la percentuale che dovrebbe prendere Michetti. Ribadisco che sono solo supposizioni, ma anche secondo me le immagini sono riferite a lui e non a Gualtieri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando alle foto postate da Youtrend, Michetti forse ha fatto il colpaccio. Vi posto l'immagine, su twitter c'è chi pensa che si riferisce proprio al candidato del cdx in riferimento alle lettere dei numeri romani. Michetti poi parla sempre del mondo classico. Questa è l'immagine di youtrend, che solitamente ci azzecca con i pronostici.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Ha già vinto Gualtieri, è abbastanza chiaro dalla distribuzione dell'affluenza. L'immagine si riferisce a Roma '60, alludendo alla percentuale di voti che prenderà Gualtieri


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ha già vinto Gualtieri, è abbastanza chiaro dalla distribuzione dell'affluenza. L'immagine si riferisce a Roma '60, alludendo alla percentuale di voti che prenderà Gualtieri


Tu prendi d'esempio solo i numeri, che possono riguardare chiunque. Ci sono troppi riferimenti al mondo classico Baccanale e la lupa che allatta, che non c'entrano nulla con Gualtieri. Poi il numero romano MCMLX (lettere in comune con Michetti). Michetti è un'amante della Roma antica.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu prendi d'esempio solo i numeri, che possono riguardare chiunque. Ci sono troppi riferimenti al mondo classico Baccanale e la lupa che allatta, che non c'entrano nulla con Gualtieri. Poi il numero romano MCMLX (lettere in comune con Michetti). Michetti è un'amante della Roma antica.


Questa è l'altra immagine postata giorni prima da youtrend. Il ristorante si chiama Baccanale, antica festività romana. 59 è riferito alla percentuale. I riferimenti a Michetti sono evidenti. Poi se il figlio di Pregliasco ha voluto fare un brutto scherzo agli elettori di cdx, allora è un altro discorso.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2021)

Per me è fantascienza,la vittoria l'aveva già in pugno Gualtieri subito dopo essere arrivato al ballottaggio.
Con quel viscido di Conte a dargli l'endorsement e con Calenda che "donava" il suo voto a Gualtieri.

L'unica possibilità per Michetti era che la gente notasse il sabotaggio contro la destra,tra fanpage,cgil e attacchi continui da tutti i partiti di sx e da tutte le trasmissioni tv. Ma purtroppo per lui molte persone hanno il paraocchi  

Non fatevi illusioni per queste immagini casuali di youtrend,Gualtieri sta già con la pipa in bocca e con le gambe sopra la scrivania.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2021)

No Fabri, 60 a 40 per Gualtieri. Con tendenza ad essere anche più alto.
5-0 per il centrosinistra che fa en plein in base a qualche spiffero che mi è arrivato.

Pregliasco trolla, fece post ambigui dello stesso tipo anche per Borgonzoni-Bonaccini in Emilia.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No Fabri, 60 a 40 per Gualtieri. Con tendenza ad essere anche più alto.
> 5-0 per il centrosinistra che fa en plein in base a qualche spiffero che mi è arrivato.
> 
> *Pregliasco trolla, fece post ambigui dello stesso tipo anche per Borgonzoni-Bonaccini in Emilia.*


Può darsi eh, però i post che dici tu erano, appunto, ambigui. Questi mi sembrano più espliciti. Non c'è alcun riferimento a Gualtieri, quindi se alla fine vince lui, Pregliasco junior avrà fatto una trollata bella e buona. Anch'io comunque penso che Michetti ha poche chance.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Può darsi eh, però i post che dici tu erano, appunto, ambigui. Questi mi sembrano più espliciti. Non c'è alcun riferimento a Gualtieri, quindi se alla fine vince lui, Pregliasco junior avrà fatto una trollata bella e buona. Anch'io comunque penso che Michetti ha poche chance.


Probabilmente, se vogliamo trovare una forzatura che dia ragione a Michetti, per Baccanale youtrend fa riferimento ai vini e, dunque, alla cantina Gualtieri. E l'immagine dopo, 1960, intende che la percentuale è andata al 60%. Se è così, bella trollata.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente, se vogliamo trovare una forzatura che *dia ragione a Michetti*, per Baccanale youtrend fa riferimento ai vini e, dunque, alla cantina Gualtieri. E l'immagine dopo, 1960, intende che la percentuale è andata al 60%. Se è così, bella trollata.


a Gualtieri*


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Roma già in super degrado in mano al PD. C’è da farsi il segno della croce


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 3 e lunedì 4 ottobre 2021 *si terranno in 1162 comuni le *elezioni amministrative*. Eventuali *ballottaggi il 17 e 18 ottobre*. Occhi puntati su *Milano, Roma e Napoli*.
> 
> A *Milano*, i candidati principali e favoriti al ballottaggio sono il sindaco uscente *Giuseppe Sala (CSX)* e *Luca Bernardo (CDX)*. Candidati, nel capoluogo lombardo, anche il *M5S* con Layla Pavone, che però ha pochissime se non nulle possibilità di andare al ballottaggio, così come il neonato partito *Italexit di Gianluigi Paragone*, che spera in un inaspettato record di voti sfruttando l'onda anti-Greenpass.
> 
> ...


Per me vinceranno in entrambe le città i candidati del csx, ed anche abbastanza nettamente visto che gli elettori del m5s e delle altre liste di sx voteranno per loro in ottica anti centrodestra.
Damilano, che parte dal 38.9, arriverà intorno al 44 mentre michetti, che parte dal 30, arriverà se va bene sul 35%


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2021)

Tutti i grandi comuni al CSX come ampiamente previsto da me prima delle elezioni.
Fallimento totale di Salvini che letteralmente non ne azzecca più una dalla sconfitta in Emilia Romagna.
Cavallo bollitissimo, è ora di tirare fuori un leader moderato e presentabile che possa finalmente raccogliere l'eredità di FI e permettere così una coalizione matura Lega-FdI che possa davvero governare.
Se la lega si modera e la smette con i rutti sovranisti, con un Giorgetti/Zaia qualunque con l'eredità di FI e la benedizione di Berlusconi (che forse si riuscirà a mandare al Quirinale, le dichiarazioni sui treni di Auschwitz sono da vedere in quell'ottica) recupera comodo il 25%, circa quello a cui può aspirare la Meloni se continua a consolidarsi e con gli ultimi transfughi sovranisti che scappano dalla Lega.
Resta l'incognita salvini, che forse può puntare al suo partitino personale da 7-8% svuotando un po Lega e FdI.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Parto con un'altra contestualizzazione. La Raggi 4 anni fa è stata votata prevalentemente da elettori di destra e/o contro il PD. Quest'anno l'hanno votata il 19%. Sono tutti nuovi elettori presi dal PD? Non penso, magari è un elettorato che, in gran parte si astiene, o che magari voterebbe per Michetti al secondo turno. Penso che bisognerebbe, nel caso romano esclusivamente, distinguere l'elettorato della Raggi da quello grillino odierno in generale. Ribadisco, pertanto, che Michetti è sfavorito, ma secondo me non subirà sto cappotto. Noto che c'è poco entusiasmo, in generale, per i due candidati.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parto con un'altra contestualizzazione. La Raggi 4 anni fa è stata votata prevalentemente da elettori di destra e/o contro il PD. Quest'anno l'hanno votata il 19%. Sono tutti nuovi elettori presi dal PD? Non penso, magari è un elettorato che, in gran parte si astiene, o che magari voterebbe per Michetti al secondo turno. Penso che bisognerebbe, nel caso romano esclusivamente, distinguere l'elettorato della Raggi da quello grillino odierno in generale. Ribadisco, pertanto, che Michetti è sfavorito, ma secondo me non subirà sto cappotto. Noto che c'è poco entusiasmo, in generale, per i due candidati.


5 anni fa*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Tra poco Exit Poll.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Exit poll Roma di La7: Gualtieri sicuro su Michetti.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Torino: Lorusso molto avanti su Damilano.

Trieste: testa a testa.*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Mentana: "Gualtieri e Lorusso hanno vinto".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Gualtieri e Lorusso hanno vinto".*


Trollata di youtrend su Michetti quindi. In ogni caso, per il cdx è un flop, ma per la Meloni è una buona notizia. Governare Roma di questi tempi è un male per chiunque.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trollata di youtrend su Michetti quindi. In ogni caso, per il cdx è un flop, ma per la Meloni è una buona notizia. Governare Roma di questi tempi è un male per chiunque.


in che senso trollata? hanno postato dati che facevano intuire una stravittoria di gualtieri


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> in che senso trollata? hanno postato dati che facevano intuire una stravittoria di gualtieri


I dati sì, ma nelle immagini che hanno messo per far capire chi vince c'erano troppi riferimenti all'antica Roma che facevano intuire il contrario.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Come prevedibile il pd vince queste elezioni. I suoi elettori sono andati a votare per non far vincere il noi e gli elettori di renzi,calenda e del m5s hanno fatto lo stesso. Gli elettori di cdx invece sono stati a casa


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Rai: Gualtieri (csx) tra il 59,0% ed il 63,0% e Michetti (cdx) tra il 37% ed il 41%.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Insomma,nessuna novità.
Auguri ai romani,ora riproveranno l'ebrezza della brace


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile il pd vince queste elezioni. I suoi elettori sono andati a votare per non far vincere il noi e gli elettori di renzi,calenda e del m5s hanno fatto lo stesso. Gli elettori di cdx invece sono stati a casa


È il fallimento totale del centrodestra. O la Meloni dà il via ad un rinnovamento vero e proprio, quello che non ha fatto Salvini che alla fine è rimasto con Berlusconi, o il malcontento non lo prendi.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Exit poll Rai Torino: Lo Russo (cdx) tra il 56% ed il 60% e Damilano (cdx) tra il 40 ed il 44%.

Trieste: pareggio tra Russo (csx) E Dipiazza (cdx) tra il 48% ed il 52%.*


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

Mi sorprende il pareggio a Trieste


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Insomma,nessuna novità.
> Auguri ai romani,ora riproveranno l'ebrezza della brace


I poveri romani non c'entrano nulla, hanno capito che è meglio scendere in piazza a protestare perché questi maledetti quando vanno al potere si fanno tutti gli affari loro. La Lega, dal dopo Papeete di Salvini, ha pian piano azzerato i consensi, mentre FDI a livello locale è ancora molto debole. Serve un rinnovamento, serio.

In Campania, il centrodestra è morto da anni e nelle amministrative del mio comune il candidato del centrosinistra ha ricevuto l'appoggio di Forza Italia e Fratelli d'Italia (sì, pure il partito della Meloni) tramite liste civiche ed ha stravinto al primo turno. Sono arrivate segnalazioni ai partiti per intervenire con una commissione, ma se ne fregano. Poi ti chiedi perché crollano.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Curioso per il risultato di Caserta. Zinzi, al momento uno dei pochi ex forzisti che è rimasto al cdx (seppur sia passato alla Lega), contro l'uscente Marino del csx.


----------



## Shmuk (18 Ottobre 2021)

Giorgina voleva andare ad elezioni nazionali ai primi del 2022, sicura di vincere, mi sa che ha cambiato idea...


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Giorgina voleva andare ad elezioni nazionali ai primi del 2022, sicura di vincere, mi sa che ha cambiato idea...


Nelle politiche votano i paesi e i paesini..assenti in questa tornata, e lì il Centrodestra è forte, ma te ce li vedi tutti i nostri parlamentari che rinunciano a 12 mensilità da 16 mila€? Suvvia siamo seri


----------

